

How to recover/reset forgotten passwords? - akv

I forgot the password to my previous username on Hacker News, but couldn't find a way to recover/reset it.<p>This shouldn't be so hard to do...
======
ahold
You can change your password in your profile, but it's impossible to reset
forgotten one.

